# Magnifying Headset



## Hopcopter (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello to all -- Does anyone know where I can get a good magnifying headset with a light, or which is a good one to get? There's this one called the Optivisor that looks good but I wonder if anyone has it? 
thanks


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I've had a Donegan Optivisor for years and can't praise it highly enough. Mine doesn't have lights, but any lamp is good enough. The headband has two knurled knobs that allow either hand to tighten it around your forehead, the visor swings up easily and stays put where it's supposed to, up or down. You can order one from Rio Grande: http://www.riogrande.com/MemberArea/SearchPage.aspx?page=GRID&free_text|1263930592207=magnifier

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

guys, scale specific *sticky *thread does not seem like a proper place to discuss tools and other equipment.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Good point, tankist. No one else gets to read it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*Magnifiers*

In discussion in Z scale, we got into visor-type magnifiers. Tankist pointed out that it would be better posted in a non-scale specific area, so everyone could see and participate. 
The question was "Has anyone ever used a Optivisor magnifier?" My response was:

I've had a Donegan Optivisor for years and can't praise it highly enough. Mine doesn't have lights, but any lamp is good enough. The headband has two knurled knobs that allow either hand to tighten it around your forehead, the visor swings up easily and stays put where it's supposed to, up or down. You can order one from Rio Grande: http://www.riogrande.com/MemberArea/...2207=magnifier

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
__________________

Reckers
Car Banger Par Excellence


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Moved to its own thread


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I feel like a mad scientist when I use mine.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hello Captain Spaulding!!*

I wear a Pith Helmut and do a pretty good Groucho Marx impression...my wife just rolls her eyes!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Moved to its own thread


I thought I'd gone stupid when I saw it was back here! *L* I was intending to start a new thread out in the main mass of threads, after tankist pointed out it was buried in new Z-Land.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I use a bench mounted model. From the great supply co. walmart!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I have one of those big magnifiers with the flourescent circle around it, too---like most of my gear, buried in the storage shed till I move. The headsets are wonderful, though. Just the thing when your significant other gets a splinter in her heel. *L*


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Reckers said:


> ...after tankist pointed out it was buried in new Z-Land.


z-land 
(i just can't get that movie out of my mind)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Haven't seen it---any good?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the name is actually "zombieland" (they call it z land on occasion within the movie ) . i think you will enjoy it. one of the better ones i've seen lately




EDIT:
and sorry for the derail


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll check it out. If you haven't already seen it, "Hurt Locker" is terrific.


----------



## Hopcopter (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks to all, for the tips and info. Sorry if I posted in the wrong thread... still getting to know this site ;-)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Like my movie suggestion belonged here? *L* Don't worry about it, Hopcopter. We try to go with the threads to keep thing orderly, but we're here to have fun and share information. Nice to have you with us!


----------

